# Howard Levy



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I first heard of him through Bela Fleck and the Flecktones. I've come to like The Flecktones less over the years, gaining more of an appreciation for their solo work more.

But, check out some of his albums, some really inspired stuff, the track I posted above isn't as innovative, but it's very inspried.

He can be standard and innovative.

Anyone listen to his stuff or enjoy the clip?


----------

